# Normal reaction from ECA stack?



## bookstar (Oct 25, 2004)

Hello,
I started the ECA stack last Wednesday. For the first 3 days I went with half a dose 2 times daily, took 2 days off, then went to half dose 3 times daily for the next two days. the first few days I could really feel it. then when I took it again for 3 times daily I have not felt much effect. Now today I took a full dose 3 times today. I feel some slight jitters and a little nervousness but I don't feel the effects near as much, plus i don't feel the energy I at first did with the half dose. Is this normal?
I am only taking 200mg of caffeine for my full dose. Maybe I should up it to 250mg?
Is it still working even though I don't feel the effects as much?

thanks guys!


----------



## Butterloaf (Oct 25, 2004)

I started too, this is my first day. Im taking it 2xs a day (total: 50 mg E, 400 mg. caff, and 650 Aspirin) I had a GREAT wkout. I did 40 minute cardio session at  high intensity adn then my weight training. It made me a little jittery and has taken a drastic toll on my appetite. I felt a lil dizzy too. I used to take about 400+ Ephedra a while back ago and was fine. I opted for the 5 days straight then 2 days off. I think the caffeine is playing a BIG role!


----------



## thejames (Oct 25, 2004)

Where exactly did you get those numbers from butterloaf? I have read ephedrine is pretty forgiving even at high ranges. But I seriously see no reason for 400 mg of caffeine. If I were you, I would go to 25 mg ephedrine, 200 mg caffeine, and 325 mg aspirin - 2 or 3 times a day. The 800 mg of caffeine in two times seriously seems to be a waste, and put more stress on your CNS than what you need as well as seriously dehydrate you. You probably won't get hurt from what you are doing, it just really seems not the most effective way to do it.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 25, 2004)

your body builds a tolerance to almost anything that you put in it so just like smoking pot for the first time its always the best.


----------



## Butterloaf (Oct 26, 2004)

well the stack consists of : E-25, C-200, and A-325. I f you take the stack 2xs a day then add them up. Do you suggest taking the E by itself? woudl that be ok?


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 26, 2004)

I too,have also started using ECA,and I could only do it 2x a day.My stomach,felt like I had butterflys,you know,like right before a big game?I am doing:
Eph:25mg
Caff:200mg
Aspr:300mg.It feels really strong to me.I was really awake though.I like it,but instead of doing it 3x a day I have only been doing it twice,because my stomach.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 26, 2004)

I think the usual recommendation is a 1:10 of E:C.  I don't even use the aspirin anymore, as i think its better to avoid using aspirin so often (stomach probs, blood thinning maybe more stuff but its too early for me to remember it). And for a more advanced approach to stacking thermo's you can try ECY (eph, caff, yohimb*ine*)


----------



## bookstar (Oct 26, 2004)

*Proper Cycling to Prevent Immunity?*

Thanks for all the feedback guys! 
Does anyone know if it matters or not we need to cycle the stack two days in a row, or can it be every other day? Or do we need the two days for recovery?
Thanks again


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 26, 2004)

thejames said:
			
		

> Where exactly did you get those numbers from butterloaf? I have read ephedrine is pretty forgiving even at high ranges. But I seriously see no reason for 400 mg of caffeine. If I were you, I would go to 25 mg ephedrine, 200 mg caffeine, and 325 mg aspirin a day. The 800 mg of caffeine in two times seriously seems to be a waste, and put more stress on your CNS than what you need as well as seriously dehydrate you. You probably won't get hurt from what you are doing, it just really seems not the most effective way to do it.



so you say 25mg E, 200mg C, and 325mg A once a day?

I disagree, i think you need at least double that, if not tripple (as in x3 servings of it)

He never said 800mg a day, he said 400mg of caffiene, read his post and you'll see they are his daily totals!

I felt weird the first 2 days on ECA, after that it went away even when I upped the doseage, the ECA gets into you system fast in the first couple of days of course your gonna feel it!

You body will adapt to the feeling won't it. i didn't even like the initial feeling it made me tight chested and very   , so i'm glad it went away!


----------



## thejames (Oct 26, 2004)

I meant take that 3x a day. I thought he was taking it all at once. I misunderstood what he had typed. Now I see his numbers add up correctly.

Im taking it 2xs a day (total: 50 mg E, 400 mg. caff, and 650 Aspirin) <-- It never says daily total! I do not know I would have written that differently.


----------



## bookstar (Oct 26, 2004)

Young D,
Do you cycle the stack every 2 days or so? Is it necessary to cycle it two days in a row or can we just do it 2 days in 1 week???

thanks!!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 26, 2004)

take it 3x a day ED for as long as you need. I see no reason to take an ECA stack for a day then take 2 days off.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 26, 2004)

bookstar said:
			
		

> Young D,
> Do you cycle the stack every 2 days or so? Is it necessary to cycle it two days in a row or can we just do it 2 days in 1 week???
> 
> thanks!!!




with ECA you are suppose to take it every day, i don't know where you heard that (cycling it every 2 days) but that info is wrong, i think whoever told you that has confuzed it with clen, ECA can be taken daily for around a month before you need to cycle off it


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 26, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> with ECA you are suppose to take it every day, i don't know where you heard that (cycling it every 2 days) but that info is wrong, i think whoever told you that has confuzed it with clen, ECA can be taken daily for around a month before you need to cycle off it




you're not supposed to cycle clen as days off...(it's half life is too long for that to make sense) i've heard this said before but it's not the way to go imho.  better to use 4 weeks (daily) and cycle off (or 2 or 3 weeks but not days off in the middle)


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 26, 2004)

one possible reason for the confusion - different people use ephedrine for different reasons (and the same people for different reasons at different times   if you are using eca as a fat burner, which i think you are, then  i would take daily.

sometimes i have used ephedra (and now ephedrine) for pre-workout energy boost (as a stimulant).  when i'm doing that i will only use it on training days which turns out to be 5 days/week.


----------



## bookstar (Oct 26, 2004)

O.k. guys,
Now I am hearing that Yohimbine should be added to the stack (maybe drop the asperine) for it to be even more effective, especially around the hard-to-reach fatty areas such as the stomach and sides of men and thighs and butt on women. Is this true? Or is using Yohimbine overkill? Would it be more effective in losing fat faster?

Then there is one last one called Rhodiola. How about using this in the stack for it to be more effective? or is this overkill as well???

lots of feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!!


----------



## thejames (Oct 26, 2004)

Not to hijack a thread or anything but cycle Clen for 4 weeks? I thought it stopped working after 18 to 21 days? 

I'll post about ECA not to get off subject, 3x a day every day for as long as you want. I think Lam posted an article that said it actually started working better after long term use.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 26, 2004)

i meant 2 weeks.  2 weeks on it, 2 weeks off it (= 4 weeks total) (clen)

LAM's article was a good read.  It did say it wasn't necessary to cycle off. (eca)


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 26, 2004)

thejames said:
			
		

> Not to hijack a thread or anything but cycle Clen for 4 weeks? I thought it stopped working after 18 to 21 days? .


3 weeks max.


			
				thejames said:
			
		

> I'll post about ECA not to get off subject, 3x a day every day for as long as you want. I think Lam posted an article that said it actually started working better after long term use.


www.geocities.com/gymnast69.geo/proof.html


----------



## Blue-Coco (Oct 27, 2004)

Do you still take the E&C on the days you are off from wkouts? and when you do cycle off it, what are you able to take to have then energy boost?


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 27, 2004)

Blue-Coco said:
			
		

> Do you still take the E&C on the days you are off from wkouts? and when you do cycle off it, what are you able to take to have then energy boost?


  Some of these posts might be written in another language, but take the ECA stack every day. Ive taken it for as long as 8 weeks before. When you cycle off, you will be a little sluggish the first few days but after a few days you'll be fine.


----------



## bookstar (Oct 28, 2004)

For the last couple days now I have experienced feeling sick to my stomach, and today I actually threw up. I believe it might be from the ECA stack. What could be the cause of this? Not eating enough?
I've been on the stack for two weeks now and have just recently been experiencing this. Fortunately the sick feeling only lasts for a little while and then goes away, or after I throw up.
Help!!!!!!


----------



## Blue-Coco (Oct 28, 2004)

Im on it and have to really force myself to eat. I think it could be the appetite suppression of it. This is my 5th day.


----------



## Vise (Oct 28, 2004)

it was the same way for me until it hit the evening.  the effects wore off and i was starving.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 28, 2004)

bookstar said:
			
		

> For the last couple days now I have experienced feeling sick to my stomach, and today I actually threw up. I believe it might be from the ECA stack. What could be the cause of this? Not eating enough?
> I've been on the stack for two weeks now and have just recently been experiencing this. Fortunately the sick feeling only lasts for a little while and then goes away, or after I throw up.
> Help!!!!!!


 Cut out the aspirin for a few days and see if it helps. I don't take it on an empty stomach, personally.


----------

